# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Dployer une application sur APEX

## stephe_aka

salut je voudrais savoir comment on dploie une application sur apex

----------


## dbaste

faon simple :
dans votre application, faite un export de toute votre application.
dans le nouvel environnement, effectuer un import de cette application. Il vous faudra faire quelques changements de paramtre comme l'id de l'application, le shema de la base de donnes si elle est diffrente, tout vous sera demand lors de l'importation de l'application, suffit de suivre la procdure.

----------


## stephe_aka

Et ou on l'import ? j'ai essayer dans l'atelier sql d'importer le fichier sql mais on me dit la taille du fichier est trop grand. alors par ou on importe?

----------


## dbaste

vous l'importer directement dans le Application Design.

----------


## stephe_aka

j'arrive a importer l'application mais pas la base de donnes. on dit je dabor fait un chemas. comment on le fait?

----------


## dbaste

c'est sr que a vous prend un schema sur l'autre serveur d'ou vous importer l'application. 
Pour crer le schmas, vous passez soit par un outil sql, ou encore dans la partie admin de Apex, vous pouvez crer un schma. Par la suite, vous serez en mesure d'importer l'application dans le schema.

Bonne chance!

----------


## stephe_aka

j'ai essayer en ligne de commande quand j'importe dans l'application on m'affiche une erreur voici l'erreur:


> IMP-00038: Could not convert to environment character set's handle
> IMP-00000: Import terminated unsuccessfully


voici le code:  

```
 imp userid=system/admin file=G:/osuser.dump log=G:/osuser.log fromuser=osuser touser=osuser
```

----------


## dbaste

quand vous dites en ligne de commande, je n'arrive pas  voir comment vous pourriez y parvenir.
il faut aller dans Apex et ensuite faire Importing Export files
il va tout grer une fois que vous auriez cr votre schema sur le serveur de destination.

----------


## stephe_aka

aujuste c'est un fichier.dump. quand je veux l'importer sur apex. on me qui qu'apex ne prend pas se fichier en compte

----------


## dbaste

effectivement, apex n'exporte pas en .dump, comment avez-vous export votre application?

----------


## stephe_aka

j'ai exporter le shema. et l'application
voici le code pour importer mon shema exporter dans mon nouveau shema:    

```
imp userid=system/admin file=E:\osuser.dump log=E:\osuser.log fromuser=osuser touser=osuser
```

on me mai un echec. je n'arrive pas a importer le shema

----------


## McM

Le schma c'est la partie Structure et Donnes de l'application. Il faut que tu l'importes au niveau de la base comme tu as fait l'export dump, pas au niveau Apex.
Ou alors il faut que tu gnres des scripts au niveau apex pour crer les structures et les donnes.

L'export/Import de l'application par Apex, c'est la partie interface apex. Il faut passer par Apex et pas par des dumps de base.

----------


## stephe_aka

ok c'etait mon fichier .DUMP qui etait defaillant. j'ai telecharger un nouveaux fichier dans mes sauvegarde et tous va bien ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
merci a vous :;):  :;):

----------

